# K2 WWW Rocker Snowboard



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

My Mini Review:
- It is slighty rockered 
- It rides great outside of the park ( I haven't been in a park yet)
- the nose an tail are shorter so there is more effective edge
- It presses really nice 
-The graphics are cool
I will update when i ride it more but thats a brief summary and my first post


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Im thinking of getting either the k2 www or the www rocker. not sure which yet so keep posting


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

iSnowboard said:


> My Mini Review:
> - It is slighty rockered
> - It rides great outside of the park ( I haven't been in a park yet)
> - the nose an tail are shorter so there is more effective edge
> ...


how much did ypu pay?? isen this the cheapest of the rocker boards this year??


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice, picked this board up yesterday. Can't wait to ride it.


----------

